# I need a hand picking a fursona



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

*I need a hand picking a fursona (Done!)*

[FONT=&quot]Hello, I'd like a hand picking a fursona, because it's hard for me to really gauge my own personality. 

Right off the bat, I'd like to stay away from the type of animal that's commonly chosen for this, like a wolf or fox, because... how do I put this...

Animals like that are chosen either because they're "cool" or because of the images of beauty, power, and majesty that these creatures have. I don't know, I personally don't think that I'm so great I deserve to have a tiger fursona. And the point of this fursona isn't to be something I HOPE to be, or AIM to be, but to reflect more of who I am.

While I don't want to be something like a wolf, I also don't want to be something very docile or common like a badger or cow. Any animal is open for suggestion, though I don't like mythilogical creatures or mixed breeds. Insects, birds, and mammals are a favorite.

I'll try my best to describe myself... I dislike talking about my good traits because I always feel like I'm bragging or being immodest. D:[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]I'm      pretty short: Only 5' 2''. I'm kind of stout, and I'm sturdy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      HATE humidity, but I enjoy heat and sunshine. I also love the snow and      cool weather, so I can get cozy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'm      pretty intelligent, but I have a NASTY temper, and when I get angry it's      hard for me to calm down and think straight.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      love swimming. :3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      dislike being in dark places when I'm alone, but I love nighttime.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      don't mind company, but a lot of the time I prefer to be alone.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      really enjoy art and crafty/imaginative activities. Even when doing other      things like playing videogames or reading, a lot of the time I'll be      daydreaming.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      really like grains, ALL meats, and cheese. I like most vegetables so long      as they're cooked, but I can stand fruits (except apples).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      enjoy physical activity and going on walks, even if I don't often get the      chance to do so.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's      very hard for me to talk and connect with others over the internet because      I'm really limited in how I can communicate. Being able to use hand      gestures, change the tone of my voice, and speak and look at people      directly are very important to me.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'm      shy when just meeting people, but once I'm comfortable, I'm pretty wild.      :3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'm      VERY spontaneous, but that doesn't mean I don't respect order and      cleanliness.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'm      very fluid when it comes to my emotions and moods.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If      someone needs me to do something, I try very hard to make it happen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I      tend to trust my intuition a lot, because it tends not to fail me. But as      a result, I tend to be really analytical and judgmental towards others.[/FONT]
 I hope that's good. Sorry if this is too long, I'm trying to be accurate. If you want to ask me something you think isn't covered here, feel free. :3
*
heheheh. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I've actually thought of one myself, though... Jellyfish.*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Gight (Jan 11, 2010)

I say a crab.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

FUCK YEAH. I love crabs. Adorable little scavengers of the sea.


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

Dessert eagle.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmm, desert eagle... dunno how I feel about that. Not big on eagles. Thanks for the suggestion, though. :3


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 11, 2010)

Future advice, don't ask this question again. Trust me. I learned the hard way.  As far as choosing ur fursona, pick what you want. Although I suggest bein more original and choose something other than a wolf or fox cuz there's tons of em. You could be a hybrid, or even be really unique and make up a species, but it's really up to you.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> Future advice, don't ask this question again. Trust me. I learned the hard way.  As far as choosing ur fursona, pick what you want. Although I suggest bein more original and choose something other than a wolf or fox cuz there's tons of em. You could be a hybrid, or even be really unique and make up a species, but it's really up to you.



Learned it the hard way? I can't even imagine what must have happened that you felt the need to use a phrase that sounds so... dire.

I'm just asking other people their opinion so that I would consider an idea might not have otherwise.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Hmmm, desert eagle... dunno how I feel about that. Not big on eagles. Thanks for the suggestion, though. :3



Not desert, dessert.  He wants you to be an icecream eagle.  Probably have banana legs, with cherries for eyes.

Anyways, I rolled up Urchin for you.  Giant walking mass of spikes, how's it sound to you?  You could look like this respectable chap.

Second roll was for a Zaratan, also known as WTF-Huge turtle.  You'd essentially be a big floating island - big no, I'd say, unless you like being macro.  But hey, it swims a lot!

Third was a Nightmare (basically a demonic horse with flaming hooves and fur jet black).  I'm going to go out on a limb and say this one's a big "no" for you.

So, Sea Urchin?


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea well people kinda get pissy bout people askin opinions about what your fursona should be.  It's nothin personal I'm just warnin ya you may end up with some negative stuff said to you is all.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 11, 2010)

A Long-nosed Leopard Lizard.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

@Attaman: What IS it you're rolling, anyway? All I can think of is a random D&D dice roller type thing. Especially the mention of the Nightmare... I actually already knew what that one was.

LOL, Sea Urchin. "BUT HOW WILL I YIFF GAIZ" Buhh, I felt gross just typing that.

@MathiasLupen: Thanks for the warning, but I'm not too worried. If people wanna be jerks, they'll be jerks. I can actually see why some people'd be annoyed by the idea of asking a question like mine... seeing as a fursona is meant to represent you, it's more personal, and maybe better left to figuring it out yourself. Still, I'm curious what others would think.

I've asked friends IRL what they think I would be, and nobody had an answer except for one of them, who suggested 'spider'.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> @Attaman: What IS it you're rolling, anyway? All I can think of is a random D&D dice roller type thing. Especially the mention of the Nightmare... I actually already knew what that one was.


  Actually, that's what I am rolling in. Got myself a random number generator, and a Monstrous Manual.  Tends to give some interesting choices at times.


			
				fishbones said:
			
		

> LOL, Sea Urchin. "BUT HOW WILL I YIFF GAIZ" Buhh, I felt gross just typing that.


  Think what's worse is that even being an urchin, there's bound to be at least someone who'd draw their character inserting your character somewhere in their body.

Let that be the final thought churnin' in your head as you go to sleep tonight.  


			
				fishbones said:
			
		

> I've asked friends IRL what they think I would be, and nobody had an answer except for one of them, who suggested 'spider'.


  Aren't most (I feel the need to restate most, so people don't get on my case) spiders cannibalistic loners?


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Actually, that's what I am rolling in. Got myself a random number generator, and a Monstrous Manual.  Tends to give some interesting choices at times.



Huh. I had an interesting incident involving bibliomancying (?) with a player's guide for fun. Ask a question, close your eyes, open to a random page and point. It referenced me to a DM's guide, which in turn referenced me to a Monster manual. I got the line "THEY USUALLY HUNT AT NIGHT", which is pretty creepy, actually.



Attaman said:


> Think what's worse is that even being an urchin, there's bound to be at least someone who'd draw their character inserting your character somewhere in their body.
> 
> Let that be the final thought churnin' in your head as you go to sleep tonight.


 I know. Rule 34... it probably already exists. Raping a pikachu.



Attaman said:


> Aren't most (I feel the need to restate most, so people don't get on my case) spiders cannibalistic loners?


Yeah. His reasoning is my need for solitude, and I guess their connection to creativity. He also mentioned that spiders are kinda "get rid of the old, make way for the new" because of the web thing, which I guess is pretty accurate when it comes to me and my art.

Oh, and I eat boys after sex.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Huh. I had an interesting incident involving bibliomancying (?) with a player's guide for fun. Ask a question, close your eyes, open to a random page and point. It referenced me to a DM's guide, which in turn referenced me to a Monster manual. I got the line "THEY USUALLY HUNT AT NIGHT", which is pretty creepy, actually.


They mostly hunt at night.  Mostly.

Hm... how do you feel about Xenomorphs? 



> I know. Rule 34... it probably already exists. Raping a pikachu.
> [...]
> Oh, and I eat boys after sex.


  Now let this be your first dreaming thought.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Xenomorphs? *wiki* Ohh, from Alien. Thought that sounded familiar.

I'd say they were badass, but I've only ever seen the 4th movie, so I don't know if I can properly respect them.

Mmm, sea-urchin vore. Fetishes are just breeding in here like DISEASES, man!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Xenomorphs? *wiki* Ohh, from Alien. Thought that sounded familiar.
> 
> I'd say they were badass, but I've only ever seen the 4th movie, so I don't know if I can properly respect them.


  Isn't the fourth movie the one that doesn't exit?  Kinda like Batman & Robin?



			
				fishbones said:
			
		

> Mmm, sea-urchin vore. Fetishes are just breeding in here like DISEASES, man!


Go to Rant & Raves, go to page two, and control-F "Reptile".


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure. I don't know much about the Alien fandom, though I would like to eventually see all the other ones. Even if the 4th one was considered out-of-canon due to low quality, it was still better then a 4th movie of a series probably has a right to be.

And I'm tempted and scared to go see what you're talking about. I'm going to go do that now.

EDIT: Oh yeah, the weird reptile double cock thing. Yeah, I already knew about that. The internet has completely desensitized me (well, not COMPLETELY, but...).


----------



## Kanye East (Jan 12, 2010)

A not so gold, goldfish.

there I decided for you, not go get working on a fursuit


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, I just thought of one myself: Jellyfish. Thanks for the help anyway, though... if a lot of you hadn't mentioned sea creatures, I probably wouldn't have thought of it. At least not for awhile.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 12, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Actually, I just thought of one myself: Jellyfish. Thanks for the help anyway, though... if a lot of you hadn't mentioned sea creatures, I probably wouldn't have thought of it. At least not for awhile.



Have fun with your supersonic barbed harpoons filled with poison.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

im guessing a spotted owl on your despription


----------



## Cylo (Jan 13, 2010)

How would a crow work for ya? ._.;;

I came up with that, or a mouse/rat ^^;;


----------

